# Media Streamer



## tee111 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry in advance if i have posted in wrong section.

Im after a media streamer but dont know which 1 to go for? im interested in the WD Live Hub but it is very pricey, was wondering what others have got and if i could get anything cheaper that does the same stuff..

Im really interested in the WD Live Hub 1tb as it has a large HD to store Movies on.

Bascially my cousin has a Newsbin account and he has download many movies onto his htpc, im wanting to copy them over to the Wd which has a built in 1tb hard drive and it supports mosts ext files such as mkv3d etc..


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm currently using a PS3, but only because that's what I have and am just getting into streaming myself. I can't really recommend the PS3 as a great/audiophile streaming device, but if you already have one it's not too bad. 

Here's a link to a site dedicated to streaming/computer audio:

http://www.audiostream.com/

I wish that I could offer more info on the subject, but I'm a bit of a streaming newbie myself.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

Just some friendly advice... I would keep the downloading movies part off of the forums. Its a quick way to get in trouble


----------



## acpowell (Apr 16, 2012)

tee111 said:


> Sorry in advance if i have posted in wrong section.
> 
> Im after a media streamer but dont know which 1 to go for? im interested in the WD Live Hub but it is very pricey, was wondering what others have got and if i could get anything cheaper that does the same stuff..
> 
> ...


If you have an old computer laying around with a decent video card you could use something like OpenELEC, a XBMC variant. It will play any format (well everyone I have thrown at it) and it requires no OS (uses a light weight build of Linux) and you can dump movies onto it remotely. And you could get a 1TB HDD for around $100 which is $100 cheaper than a WD Live HUB.


----------



## randal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have a wdtv live hub which cost $200.00 and a wdtv live smp which I picked up at costco for $92.00. The only thing that I found is if you wish to attach an additional hard drive it is best to use the Western Digital hard drives form the compatiblity list. They work flawlessly where other brands have issues. Any and all support from Western Digital has been great. Which device or method you choose is your choice but for a personal recommendation WDTV Live products are it.

randal


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I built my own UnRaid server, which currently has 15TB of storage, and almost running out of space. I use it mainly to store and stream all of my OWNED BD and DVD movies. I rip all of my movies at either M2TS of MKV files.

I've owned the following media players: Dune, Mede8er, PCH, AIOS, and WDTV. I currently use a Dune Smart Series D1 and Dune TV303D to stream and play all of my movies. I use Zappit and/or Yadis as my jukebox. So, far Dune has been the best 2D media player I've own specially the Smart Series. If you want a 3D media player, the best one at the moment is the Mede8er.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

acpowell said:


> If you have an old computer laying around with a decent video card you could use something like OpenELEC, a XBMC variant. It will play any format (well everyone I have thrown at it) and it requires no OS (uses a light weight build of Linux) and you can dump movies onto it remotely. And you could get a 1TB HDD for around $100 which is $100 cheaper than a WD Live HUB.


I picked up a 4TB hdd for $139 at Frys.


----------

